# Need to rehome Female Budgie in Ohio



## SWilb2019 (11 mo ago)

Hi y’all! I’m new to this forum but have been looking for a good home for a female budgie I recently got! I live in Ohio but am willing to commute for a good home 
She is beautiful, active and pretty young (less than 6 months).
Long story short…my original budgie (Odin) who I was told was a boy, turns out to be a girl! I was getting a budgie for him/her and thought a girl was a great idea. After going through the proper introduction steps Odin was just not a fan of the new girl (Freya). Freya is super friendly with other birds but not very hand trained (I’ve had her for a just over a month but have difficulty training her becuase it seems to stress Odin out). She will eat out of my hand at most right now.
I am more than happy to add more pictures and information to interested budgie people!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It might help some of our members who might be interested in your budgie to know in which area of the state of Ohio you are located.

I hope you are able to find a good, safe, loving forever home for her!*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

She's a real cutie, I'm sorry that you need to part with her


----------



## SWilb2019 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *It might help some of our members who might be interested in your budgie to know in which area of the state of Ohio you are located.
> 
> I hope you are able to find a good, safe, loving forever home for her!*


I'm all over Ohio really! I live in Cincinnati for school but also travel to Columbus and Findlay areas quite often.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OK, that's helpful, thank you!*


----------

